# Anon fit with RED helmets



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

canucks said:


> So I have always found the RED helmets fit my head the best and find them the most comfy. So I have been using Von zipper feenom goggles for the sunny days and some electric eg1s for night boarding and they fit with my RED HIFI helmet like a glove. I picked up some Anon Hawkeye goggles for the cloudy days without seeing how they fit with my helmet thinking no problem its all burton .I hate wasting time changing lenses and they scratch easy (von zipper chrome lenses) anyhow i go riding over the holidays and try out the Hawkeyes and they fit like total crap compared to the feenoms and eg1s with my helmet on. So to everyone out there anon and RED do not fit like a glove like they advertise. Anyone else find this problem with RED/Anon or is it just me?


i hope its just you. lol. 

I just bought a RED mutiny helmet with the same goggles (hawkeye). I will fill you in when i get them in the mail.


----------



## canucks (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine has a medium sized gap on my forehead with the hawkeyes on. 
I have to wear a skull cap underneath on colder days in order so my head doesn't freeze. 
Let me know how they work out with the trace helmet


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Got it in today and no issues here. The fitment seems great and the small padded part on my forehead from the helmet seems to help out a lot. They line up perfect.


----------



## canucks (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah those def fit better than my HiFi but I'm thinking maybe because my HiFi is a few years old even before the 
Hawkeyes came out. Nice color choice by the way same set up as I have except I have the blue lagoon lens.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

canucks said:


> Yeah those def fit better than my HiFi but I'm thinking maybe because my HiFi is a few years old even before the
> Hawkeyes came out. Nice color choice by the way same set up as I have except I have the blue lagoon lens.


Thanks. 
From what I read the Hi-Fi is a good Fitments with the hawk eye goggle but ou might be right about it being the older model. Good luck on that though, if not shop around and you'll find a new RED helmet. I found mine here last week.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i just got a red mutiny helmet and it fits pretty good except it sort of hurts the top of my head after a full day on the slopes... im not sure why though as there is a fair bit of padding in that part. I have never worn a helmet before though so maybe I just need to used to it?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> i just got a red mutiny helmet and it fits pretty good except it sort of hurts the top of my head after a full day on the slopes... im not sure why though as there is a fair bit of padding in that part. I have never worn a helmet before though so maybe I just need to used to it?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


i took off the padding and it hurts like a mother! Maybe your helmet needs more padding. It comes with more, put one on and see. Mine fits good with whats provided but maybe after it wears a bit ill stick on another layer.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

hmmm i got mine off some dude on ebay and he didnt include any extra padding. what does the padding look like?


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> hmmm i got mine off some dude on ebay and he didnt include any extra padding. what does the padding look like?


its just like the one inside the helmet already but in small rectangular pieces. Ill take a pic and post it


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

ok please do. thanks


----------

